# Liquid fish oil without artificial preservatives



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

Finally, I found liquid fish oil without artificial preservatives for the very reasonable prices. Previously I paid more than $30 for the similar product from my local vitamin shop.
In addition to the very reasonable prices, I've chosen these products because overall customer ratings are around FOUR stars:









"Omega-3 Fish Oil provides, molecularly distilled, nitrogen flushed fish body oil, harvested in the cold, clean waters of the North Atlantic. This oil naturally provides essential Omega-3 fatty acids, including EPA and DHA. Quick-Sorb is an exclusive blend of herbs known to enhance delivery of nutrients to the body. Nature's Answer. High-quality natural products for vital, healthy lifestyles since 1972. FDA Registered, Pharmaceutically licensed, cGMP facility. Unconditionally guaranteed."
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...IN=B000IH7NKK&linkCode=as2&tag=beebehavior-20

"Norwegian Cod Liver Oil provides pharmaceutical grade, molecularly distilled, nitrogen flushed oil, harvested in the cold, clean waters of the North Atlantic. Well-recognized as a folkloric remedy, today's science proves that this oil naturally provides essential Omega-3 fatty acids including EPA, DHA and ALA, as well as Vitamins A and D. Quick-Sorb is an exclusive blend of herbs known to enhance delivery of nutrients to the body."
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...IN=B0013NV9EE&linkCode=as2&tag=beebehavior-20

The shipping cost for one bottle or for three bottles was the same - $4.99, therefore I bought three bottles at once (Exp. Date - 2015)

Hope this information could save your money.

*Benefits of fish oil:*
- http://www.lef.org/magazine/mag2012/sep2012_Fish-Oils-Health-Benefits_01.htm
- http://www.webmd.com/hypertension-h...-fish-oil-supplements-for-high-blood-pressure
- http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-suppl...ngredientId=993&activeIngredientName=FISH OIL
- http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/natural/993.html
- http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/11/121128143547.htm

"...The liquid fish oil supplements are the most potent and concentrated fish oil supplements on the market. The most concentrated level of available Fish Oil in liquid form is 4600mg, which means it contains 2700mg of EPA/DHA per 5ml. This is equivalent to 9 standard Fish Oil capsules."
http://www.traditionaloven.com/articles/388/fish-oil-omega-3-supplement-benefits


Boris Romanov
www.borisromanov.com

P.S.
My family uses fish oil *DAILY* to maintain proper Cholesterol levels.


----------

